
Elon Musk turns a tweet into reality in 6 days - vmorgulis
https://medium.com/@loic/elon-musk-turns-a-tweet-into-reality-in-6-days-6189c1795a41#.fns4snrl9
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13258882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13258882)

~~~
vmorgulis
Yes for the same story but the point of view is different.

------
VLM
As far as carrot and stick go its fairly crude.

A more "entertaining" way to punish parkers would be to log how much time they
waste parking, provide a reasonable allowance (whatever, fifteen minutes per
month will be waived) then refuse to start charging until the time is paid
back. Or decelerate the fast charge to make up for the time. People in a hurry
will not like it when they come back to their car in 30 minutes and its not
begun charging.

Even more amusingly would be gamification playing into the well known range
anxiety problem where every ten minutes the car sits there, its discharged
back into the grid 5%.

------
abduhl
I would be interested in reading the Supercharger agreement between Tesla
owners and Tesla to see if this fee is allowed. As far as I understood, access
to the Supercharger stations was included in the price of the package that
Tesla owners bought without exception.

~~~
jernfrost
Free charge yes, but not free parking. That is the issue here. Something needs
to be done about this issue. I live in Norway and we are seeing huge problems
with EV owners clogging the charging stations depriving others of charging.
Now since the number of EV owners is getting so big, people can't hog the
spaces.

------
proee
One option to curb the abuse is to increase the fee each team they abuse a
parking spot. Eventually the fee would be high enough that even the rich will
balk at it. Over time the fee could be brought back down.

------
tammer
In this instance the right move seems to have been made, but I do worry that
stories like this will enable a new kind of techno-fascism. If Musk can change
people's lives on timescales orders of magnitudes faster than governments, its
going to go a long way to undermine people's faith in those governments.

------
k__
I hoped this was about his tunnel boring tweet.

